# Toy Guarding



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello golden friends, 
I haven't been active here in a couple of years, but this site was such a resource for me in the past. Piper is now 5 and she's just such an amazing companion and constantly impresses me with her intelligence. There have been times over the last year, where I have thought about adding another golden to the mix. From age 1-3, she lived with another golden (who was a senior), and while they were each "people" dogs, (mine and my prior partner's, and very much bonded to each of us) they liked to play together a lot and got along quite well. 

Anyway, since COVID its been on my mind more-I thought it would be fun for her and me--and she is still super active. However, 3 months ago we moved and my neighborhood has a really large fenced-in dog park, and we've been going there some. Usually she will play with other dogs for a bit and then she and I will go off and I'll throw a ball (its a huge park), or she'll roam around, often finding sticks to chew, and I've become concerned about resource guarding. On one occasion, a juvenile dog came up to her and tried to take her stick--she tried to walk away, sent signals--the other dog didn't respond and before I could intervene and remove the stick she growled and made a warning snap at the dog and literally chased her away. No injuries, but scared the other dog. I was very close by but this all actually happened really quickly before I could make it to them. Apparently this dog likes to play "tug." Piper is not a "tug" player (except with me and that was trained play). She'd NEVER done that before--although we haven't been socializing with dogs in the same way since COVID. She's never had any problems at her doggie day care play groups when I've traveled or had to work longer hours. 

I've watched her body language any time she has a stick or ball (now on leash) and she definitely tenses/turns/tries to remove herself etc when other dogs are around--so everything is taken away if we aren't alone and I watch her like a hawk. My instincts are that it would be worse with a ball or one of her soft toys (which she treasures). She gives clear signals when she doesn't find something fun--and always tries to leave a situation. She has never liked harass-y dog types (nip to play, major roughhousing), had always liked puppies. But she does seem less interested in playing with dogs more than she used to and far more interested in exploring, retrieving, and interacting with people. 

I'm not sure how much of it is just normal dogs enforcing boundaries vs. a dog who is now staunchly in the camp of "I'm really just a people dog now." There's a whole other aspect to consider in terms of how she would appreciate the change in doggie attention (from just her to her+ another), but would love hear any insights this group has.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not a fan of dog parks for this reason. If you need to use the dog park for exercise, I understand. But the minute she is done playing fetch or running, it's time to leave. Don't let her get something and laydown with it. If she picks up an item whether it's a stick or a toy, get a treat and call her to you, trade her for the toy, put on the leash and leave. She doesn't need to socialize with strange dogs. Don't give her a chance to practice the behavior. It's normal dog behavior but that doesn't mean you want it to escalate to snapping or biting. Don't put her in a situation where she is forced to share her favorite, high value items.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

nolefan said:


> I'm not a fan of dog parks for this reason. If you need to use the dog park for exercise, I understand. But the minute she is done playing fetch or running, it's time to leave. Don't let her get something and laydown with it. If she picks up an item whether it's a stick or a toy, get a treat and call her to you, trade her for the toy, put on the leash and leave. She doesn't need to socialize with strange dogs. Don't give her a chance to practice the behavior. It's normal dog behavior but that doesn't mean you want it to escalate to snapping or biting. Don't put her in a situation where she is forced to share her favorite, high value items.


Thanks--and I totally agree! We haven't gone back. Usually I've actually not been a huge dog park person because of things like this in general, and absolutely agree about not reinforcing it. There are other places I can take her for exercise--its been a little harder to use some of them with school sports. 

Mostly I'm curious about what this might mean about the potential to add another dog too the family--I've always had one dog, so not sure how other people have done things with 2 dogs.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Anyway, since COVID its been on my mind more


If you mean you have had time to think that's fine. If your decision to get a puppy is in any way based on COVID, I suggest you carefully rethink it.


Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> large fenced-in dog park


Awful places.


Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> she does seem less interested in playing with dogs more than she used to and far more interested in exploring, retrieving, and interacting with people.


This is a very very good thing.


nolefan said:


> Don't put her in a situation where she is forced to share her favorite, high value items.


Agree but, more importantly, she needs to know that nothing is hers. All items belong to her handler who allows her to play with them sometimes. 

Introducing a pup to an older dog has never been a big issue for me. You need to watch them, older dog can be jealous and or intolerant of puppies. Puppies are also relentless pest to older dogs. When I first brought Lily home she would have tormented Jake every moment she was awake if I had allowed it. 
Allowing a pup to interact too much with an older dog will also interfere with the bond you need develop with your pup.


----------

